# Your Top 15 Composers List



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

1. Debussy
2. Liszt
3. Holst
4. Dvorak
5. Copland 
6. Grieg
7. Beethoven
8. Chopin
9. Mendelssohn 
10. Vivaldi 
11. Saint-Saens
12. Bizet
13. Brahms
14. Vivaldi
15. Shostakovich / Haydn (tied)

HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My top 15 composers, is just 15 Russians :tiphat:

Well.... Ravel is high up there, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Wagner, etc. They may slip in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

An interesting spin on the very recent "Top 10 Composers" thread


----------



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

1. Vivaldi
2. Bach 
3. Albinoni 

and the other 12 Baroque lot.


----------



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

I am new to this forum and didn't see the Top 10 one


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

1. J.S. Bach
2. W.A. Mozart
3. Ludwig v. Beethoven
4. Richard Wagner
5. Joseph Haydn
6. Franz Schubert
7. Richard Strauss
8. G.F. Handel
9. Johannes Brahms
10. Piotr Tchaikovsky
11. Gustav Mahler
12. Robert Schumann
13. Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber
14. Gabriel Faure
15. Claude Debussy

The first 7 are pretty much set in stone... while the remaining composers might change from day to day... yet all would remain firmly entrenched within my top 25.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 13. Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber


An interesting choice!

Great grandfather of Justin Biber, he is now chiefly remembered for his experimental works for prepared violin...









:angel:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Debusatie said:


> I am new to this forum and didn't see the Top 10 one


Don't feel bad, Dubusatie. Some of us have been holding out for a poll where we might be able to fit in Cesar Franck or William Walton.

In fact, a top 20 may be in order!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Robert Schumann
2. Ludwig van Beethoven
3. J. S. Bach
4. Frederic Chopin
5. Leos Janacek
6. Gabriel Faure
7. Samuel Barber
8. Bela Bartok
9. Benjamin Britten
10. Dmitri Shostakovich
11. Henry Purcell
12. W. A. Mozart
13. R. Vaughan Williams
14. Josquin des Prez
15. Nikolai Medtner


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That top ten thread is at least 6 months old. It's time to re-do this stuff! 

Maybe with thought I would rearrange some of this of course: 

Brahms 
Beethoven
Bach 
Wagner 
Debussy 
Schubert 
Verdi 
Shostakovich 
Janacek 
Stravinsky 
Dvorak
Rachmaninoff 
Reich 
Chopin 
Martinu


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

In no order
1. Beethoven
2. J S Bach
3. Haydn
4. Sibelius
5. Rossini
6. Shostakovich
7. Stravinsky
8. Brahms
9. Bartok
10. R. Wagner
11. Rimsky-Korsakov
12. Mozart
13. Copland
14. Dvorak
15. Villa-Lobos


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

None of my top 15 composers are my favorite, the good stuff begins after that...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> None of my top 15 composers are my favorite, the good stuff begins after that...


....................................

That's the sound of my face looking confused.


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

In no particular order:

1. Shostakovich
2. Birtwistle
3. Bruckner
4. Britten
5. Stravinsky
6. Dvorak
7. Tippett
8. Beethoven
9. Malcolm Arnold
10. Delius
11. Wagner
12. Brahms
13.Bartok
14. Lilburn
15. Messiaen


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

1.WA Mozart
2.JS Bach
3.Beethoven
4.Schubert
5.Brahms
6.Mahler
7.Schumann
8.Handel
9.Vivaldi
10.Haydn
11.Mendelssohn
12.Sibelius
13.Tchaikovsky
14.Dvorak
15.Stravinsky


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay, finally an original thread!



DaDirkNL said:


> 1.WA Mozart
> 2.JS Bach
> 3.Beethoven
> 4.Schubert
> ...


That list is strikingly similar to the list I would make.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Johann Sebastian Bach

2. Gustav Mahler
3. Johannes Brahms
4. Franz Schubert

5. Dmitri Shostakovitch
6. Felix Mendelssohn
7. Jean Sibelius
8. Antonin Dvorak
9. Maurice Ravel
10. Richard Wagner
11. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
12. Claude Debussy
13. Ernest John Moeran

14. Toru Takemitsu
15. Arnold Bax

For the last two spots, a lot of others would have been candidates (see list here).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

1 - Edgard Varèse
2-Igor Stravinsky
3 - Harry Partch
4 - Mario Davidovsky
5 - Anton Webern
6 - Berg
7 - Boulez
8 - Stockhausen
9 - Cage
10 - Schaeffer
11- Schoenberg
12 - Xenakis
13 - Morton Feldman
14 - Lou Harrison
15 - Zappa


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Hehe......................



violadude said:


> ....................................
> 
> That's the sound of my face looking confused.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Lully
2. Biber
3. Handel
4. Rameau
5. Bach
6. O'Carolan
7. Vivaldi
8. Rebel
9. Mozart
10. Beethoven
11. Purcell
12. Mahler
13. Tchaikovsky
14. Byrd
15. Guillaume duFay

Actually, the order means little & at the cut-off point there are lots of composers that I like just as well that can't be included, or that I've forgotten. But hey, the list lets me announce to the world that I have fallen suddenly & hopelessly in love with Herr von Biber!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

1. Ludwig van Beethoven
2. Gustav Mahler
3. Johannes Brahms
4. Claude Debussy
5. Joseph Haydn
6. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
7. Anton Webern
8. Anton Bruckner
9. Dmitri Shostakovich
10. Alfred Schnittke
11. György Ligeti
12. Franz Schubert
13. Igor Stravinsky
14. Ralph Vaughan Williams
15. Olivier Messiaen


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Presently, in no order:
1. Beethoven
2. Schubert
3. Bruckner
4. Mahler
5. Sibelius
6. Shostakovich
7. Tchaikovsky
8. Mozart
9. Vaughan Williams
10. Richard Strauss
11. Verdi
12. Puccini
13. Wagner
14. Schumann
15. Mendelssohn 

Even with 15 choices it is difficult.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ok, 15 composers? This shouldn't be too hard. In no particular order:

1. Beethoven
2. Mozart
3. Haydn
4. Bach
5. Brahms
6. Liszt
7. Berlioz
8. Mahler
9. Strauss
10. Schumann
11. Chopin
12. Verdi
13. Faure
14. Tchaikovsky
15 Wolf

Hmm oh, wait...that's not right.

Ok 15 composers, in no particular order: 

1. Debussy
2. Ravel
3. Stravinsky
4. Schoenberg
5. Berg
6. Webern
7. Prokofiev
8. Shostakovich
9. Vaughn-Williams
10. Szymanowski
11. Britten
12. Rubbra
13. Pettersson 
14. Sibelius
15. Nielsen

Oh wait, that's not right either....ok, ok... 15 composers in no particular order, GO!

1. Handel
2. Telemann
3-6 Bach sons
7. Rameau
8. Scarlatti
9. Couperin
10. Pergolesi
11. Zelenka
12. Locatelli
13. Vivaldi
14. Sammartini
15. J.M. Kraus

Oh crap! That's still not right. Let me try again:

1. Carter
2. Ligeti
3. Stockhausen
4. Schnittke
5. Gubaidulina
6. Reich
7. Adams
8. Lutoslawski
9. K.A Hartmann
10. Simpson
11. Henze
12. Nono
13. Gorecki
14. Boulez
15. Crumb

Oh Jeeze! I still forgot some composers. Ok this will be it:

1. Guillaume De Machaut 
2. Perotin
3. Hildegard Von Bingen 
4. Josquin De Prez
5. Dufay
6. Okegham
7. Palestrina
8. De Lasso
9. Gibbons
10. Gesualdo
11. Marenzio
12. Byrd
13. Dowland
14. Tallis
15. Schutz

AHH sill not right. Ok, Here we go:

1. Messiaen
2. Takemitsu
3. Rihm
4. Sculthorpe
5. Norgard
6. Lang
7. Chin
8. Hosokawa
9. Yun
10. Wolfe
11. Andriessen
12. Silvestrov
13. Marta
14. Yoshimatsu
15. M. Monk

ACK! OK 15 composers!

1. Monteverdi
2. Lully
3. Biber
4. Brucker
10. Scriabin
7. Mussorgsky
30. Lawes
17. Ashley
109. John Lennon/Paul McCartney duo

DANGIT EFF MY LIFE! This thread broke me!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> DANGIT EFF MY LIFE! This thread broke me!


Next time, just copy and paste my list. Save you all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The question was name your top fav composers, not to name them 15 times LOL!



violadude said:


> Ok, 15 composers? This shouldn't be too hard. In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Beethoven
> 2. Mozart
> ...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

We need more Telemann in here. My list would look like this at the moment:

1. Joseph Haydn
2. Georg Philipp Telemann
3. Ludwig van Beethoven
4. Johann Sebastian Bach
5. Franz Schubert
6. Frédéric Chopin
7. Franz Liszt
8. Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
9. Wolfang Amadeus Mozart/Michael Haydn
10. George Friedrich Handel
11. Antonio Vivaldi
12. Johannes Brahms
13. Edvard Grieg
14. Nikolai Rimskiy-Korsakov
15. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky/Gustav Mahler

But these will be subject to change, I'm pretty sure. Haydn will probably be staying at number 1 though . Chopin and Liszt are tied in my books and Mendelssohn will probably be going up.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Tchaikovsky
Rachmaninoff
Sibelius
Stenhammar
Elgar ... wait no- Rimsky
Vaughn Williams
Ravel
Verdi
Puccini
Dvorak
Mahler
Wagner
Beethoven
Kallinikov
Falla

Crap - I left out Brahms. I could put him in instead of VW but that would leave me without Brit. Got to have a Brit. Guess I'll kick Stenhammar out of top 15 then.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

In no particular order:

Mahler
Sibelius
Beethoven
Brahms
Dvorak
Shostakovich
Rachmaninov
Grieg
Tchaikovsky
John Williams
Vaughan Williams
Bach
R. Strauss
Chopin
Mendelssohn


----------

